# is a scarf a strangulation hazard for a 17mo?



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

I am knitting my DS a scarf.

I was showing my sister & the first thing she said was 'cant he choke himself with that?'

It didnt even cross my mind. I guess I figured it would be wrapped against him under his coat. Honestly I dont know if I even thought that much about it.
What do you think?


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I guess it could be if you were sending your 17 month old outside to play alone for awhile









I think that a scarf is fine for a toddler as they are typically pretty closely watched outside IME. All of DS' friends wear them.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I just cross over the ends in front and tuck them into their coats. That way they pull off pretty easily. For this reason I like short scarves, long ones have too much tail when not tied (and I will actually finish knitting them







)

I still prefer them not to wear them at the playground though, just in case.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I take my DD's off in the car as well. She tried to pull it off herself once and ended up pulling it tighter as we were driving.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks! I thought it was going to be OK. I cant believe I never even thought of it.

I will definitely make it short. That is a good idea.

No playground also. I will see how it goes in the car. I usually keep his coat closed so I dont think there would be a prob, but I will def keep an eye on it.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

I wouldn't consider it a strangulation hazard unless you plan to leave him alone asleep in it.







Other times outside he won't be alone to have a chance to strangle...

I would make it shorter if for no other reason than less frustration when getting coats on and off.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

I make DD's scarves very short, and sew the ends together so it goes over her head like a loose turtleneck would.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyMama* 
I make DD's scarves very short, and sew the ends together so it goes over her head like a loose turtleneck would.









interesting idea. Thanks!


----------



## littlehoneybee (Jun 20, 2005)

DH nearly hanged himself as a child with his scarf so I wouldn't let mine wear them unsupervised.


----------



## denimtiger (Jan 22, 2009)

My uncle's fifth grade teacher was killed when the end of her scarf acidentally was caught by the fan belt of her car or something similar. I was four or five at the time so I've always been afraid of scarves.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

My Mom's 7 year old cousin was killed by her scarf too. Strangled and drug a few hundred feet by a vehicle (it was caught in the door).









I like the idea of the turtleneck scarf.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

DD's scarf is short and you cross it in front & have one large button to close it. It is so darn cute, too bad she wont keep it on!


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow. So many sad stories & with older children & adults. I never thought of these things happening before. Hugs to you all.


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

Accidents happen with anything in life, sadly.

I would have no problems putting a scarf on a toddler who is well supervised. My DD has a dickie by Gagou Tagou that my MIL bought for her. I thought that was a pretty clever idea. Looks easy enough to make too out of fleece and some velcro. I'll be making some up for the new babe when it's time.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a short fleece scarf that I use for my 18mo DD. We go outside in all kinds of weather, and I need something to keep her little cheeks warm. I tie it in the back, after I have put her hood up. I just tuck the ends over once instead of a knot so it will just pull off if needed.

I certainly feel bad for the people involved in the cases above, but they definitely sound like freak accidents that could have happened with any kind of loose clothing. I don't think it makes all scarves dangerous. Where we live the risk of frost bite is much greater than the risk of her getting sucked into a fan belt, so we go ahead without worry.


----------

